# Zenith 60 Spoke Straight Lace



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone got any or any pic's?


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Skim has some 60 spokes crossed on white trash


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I know you asked for straight lace, but here are my 60 spoke cross laces homie. Hope it helps


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Purple Haze said:


> I know you asked for straight lace, but here are my 60 spoke cross laces homie. Hope it helps


Thank you! purple haze...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Where can i buy these 60 spokes??


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Thank you! purple haze...


Anytime bro.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Lolohopper said:


> Where can i buy these 60 spokes??


From Jd at zenith wire wheels. Cool cat and excellent product. Always done me right!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

someone turn on the light


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

wait, what?



Purple Haze said:


> From Jd at zenith wire wheels. Cool cat and excellent product. Always done me right!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

lowlowlow said:


> wait, what?


I can only speak from my own personal experiences. I have seen plenty of people say other wise, but I can say with total confidence he has always taken care of me in a timely fashion and has come through everytime. A lot of people jump on a band waggon talking about how bad he is and he's ripping people off, but these same people have never ordered a set of his wheels and are only taking someone elses word on. Not to say anyone is lying about their experience, but I can only talk for myself and he's done me right.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

Do NOT spend with jd at this time. Maybe last year was different, and maybe a year from now will be better, but there are MANY, MANY people on here (including myself) who have been waiting a year or more for wheels and cannot even get a hold of him. Beware of johnny delgado, and his son jesse delgado.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Do NOT spend with jd at this time. Maybe last year was different, and maybe a year from now will be better, but there are MANY, MANY people on here (including myself) who have been waiting a year or more for wheels and cannot even get a hold of him.* Beware of johnny delgado, and his son jesse delgado.*


:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Lolohopper said:


> Skim has some 60 spokes crossed on white trash


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


>


Fuckin Sweet!


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't find the pictures or the posting but they were for sale on here about 4 months ago, they looked really nice but I'm not sure if they were WWK or real og zeniths or the wheels that jd pushes. they looked old school though. I posted on wwk's thread to see if he could clue us in and haven't heard back.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Those are sick!


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

What brand are those?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


>


too bad the dudes such a flake because these are he best looking wire wheels there are


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ramiro6687 said:


> What brand are those?


Yea...they would be very nice but to bad jds bitch ass built them an the lacing is all fucked up lookin


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

ramiro6687 said:


> I can't find the pictures or the posting but they were for sale on here about 4 months ago, they looked really nice but I'm not sure if they were WWK or real og zeniths or the wheels that jd pushes. they looked old school though. I posted on wwk's thread to see if he could clue us in and haven't heard back.


WWK ARE THE REAL OG ZENITH WIRE WHEELS! REAL Z'S ARE MADE IN CAMPBELL CA SINCE THE 70'S


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

I know that they are the real zeniths, not arguing that but I just want to know if he makes 60 spokes.


----------



## anythingonwhlz (Feb 12, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> I know that they are the real zeniths, not arguing that but I just want to know if he makes 60 spokes.


X60 spokes


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

ramiro6687 said:


> I know that they are the real zeniths, not arguing that but I just want to know if he makes 60 spokes.


WWK does not make 60 spoke


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, still look nice though.


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



firme wheels cunado


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

So does anyone besides Nd make the 60 cross lace ?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> So does anyone besides Nd make the 60 cross lace ?


:yes: ME :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> any pics INTERESTED ????


I'm finishing up a set for a customer with thick spokes... 20-Spokes front row/40-Spokes back row.. should be done middle of February.

Will post pic's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm finishing up a set for a customer with thick spokes... 20-Spokes front row/40-Spokes back row.. should be done middle of February.
> 
> Will post pic's


Straight or cross lace??...
Pm me some of tha details
Thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Straight or cross lace??...
> Pm me some of tha details
> Thanks!


I'm only doing cross lace 60 spoke for now.. I'm not sure if I will do straight lace 60 spokes in the future.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm only doing cross lace 60 spoke for now.. I'm not sure if I will do straight lace 60 spokes in the future.


i want some, how much ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm only doing cross lace 60 spoke for now.. I'm not sure if I will do straight lace 60 spokes in the future.


ok cool... any pic's of anything you have built ina x60
thanks!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2, pics n price


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------

